# Dokumente als Anhang in Access speichern über VBA



## Helpipxc (22. August 2014)

*Dokumente als Anhang in Access speichern über VBA*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kurze Frage, leider existiert das Umfeld dazu momentan nur bei mir im Kopf.

Situation: Ich habe eines Access Datenbank und steuere diese über VBA an. Nun habe ich eine Form in VBA über die ich gerne Anhänge (z.B) PDF in Access speichern möchte. Wie ich festgestellt habe gibt es ja die Möglichkeit den Spalten-Typ bei Access als Anhang sogar deklarieren. Bei Doppelklick in Access auf die Spalte, öffnet sich ein Hinzufügen-Fenster wo ich die Ordnerstruktur etc sehen kann und Dateien hinzufügen kann.

Ist es möglich dieses Hinzufügen-Fenster über eine VBA Form zB über einen Button in der Form aufzurufen? Oder muss ich in VB selbst eine Form basteln? Ich habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung wie man Dateien über eine Form in eine Access Datenbank bekommt.

Ich habe Visual Studio und Access zur Hand aber bin noch relativ unsicher. 

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!!


----------



## MecTronic (22. August 2014)

*AW: Dokumente als Anhang in Access speichern über VBA*

Hallo,
es scheint mir so, als hättest du wenig bis keine Ahnung im Bereich des Programmierens(?)
Du solltest vielleicht dir erst mal die harten Basics beibringen.

Wenn du die Links zu den Dateien in deiner Datenbank vermerken willst wäre die Vorgehensweise:
1. Benutzer die Dateien im OpelFileDialog auswählen lassen
2. Spalte in Access mit entsprechenden Datentyp über OleDB mit SQL erzeugen (oder manuell im Access) [das nur beim ersten Ausführen]
3. Daten per OleDB und SQL in die Datenbank schreiben

Achso:
VBA - Visual Basic for Applications (Excel, Access, Word usw...)
oder VB - Visual Basic (umfangreichere Programmiersprache für eigene Anwendungen) ?


----------



## Helpipxc (22. August 2014)

Hi, danke für die Antwort. Ja, sorry du hast recht ich meine VB, nicht VBA. Ich hab das mal gerade abfotografiert was ich meine. Tut mir leid wegen der Qualität aber der PC ist nicht am Netzwerk.

Das Anlagen-Fenster wie es dort ist kann ich nicht einfach über einen Button in einer Windows-Form aufrufen oder?

Ich muss die entsprechenden Dateien über SQL-Befehle wie insert into einfügen in die Tabelle?


----------

